# How much do you feed?



## yvo (Jul 1, 2012)

Hans will be getting his 16 weeks puppy vaccinations next Monday. I'm guessing he's about 28 lbs now but I'm having trouble figuring out how much to feed him.

I'm currently feeding him Authority Grain-Free Puppy formula and the bag says to feed him twice a day a total of 3-3/4 cups. I can barely get him to eat 1-1/2 cups at each sitting. I walk him twice a day and play with him pretty often (not completely ideal but I have a 8a-5p job).

Does he look too lean?









Ok, that may be too difficult to tell, he wouldn't stop moving and then when he did he'd platz. >_<

Thanks in advance for the help!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Maybe try 3 meals a day Smaller portions at one time but still get the daily amount. Also the bags servings can be a little generous so maybe cut back a little. It took awhile for Penny to really put on weight because she got really tall and looked skinny. Now shes 8mo and starting to really fill herself out. They all grow at their own pace


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

TommyB681 has some good suggestions. I only use the recommended amounts on the bag as a starting point, then keep an eye on how my pup looks to adjust the amounts to more or less.

Your pup looks a bit thin but that's not the best photo either (and I know it's hard to get a good picture). Try to have one of him standing with a side view, plus him standing and you are taking a photo looking directly down on him.

Many of our pups are picky eaters so you may want to read this --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/162644-pup-doesnt-want-eat-picky-eater.html


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

You basically have the product bag to start with as already mentioned. 2ND. You have to look at your dog and determine how he looks. (thin is in ) He is young keep him thin. 3RD. If you are over feeding his potty will tell you. 

You can't compare what another person might be feeding their puppy because their puppy might be 90lbs when yours will be 70lbs at maturity. 

Best thing is watch your puppy and keep him/her thin


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

so Roxy eats about 2 1/2 cups of blue buffalo large breed puppy food. She's 4 months today and weighs in at #35 lbs. Her brother who is also in our dog class weighs #50. Is that normal for the male dogs to be bigger? 

When she gets her morning meal she acts like she wants me to put more in her bowl...but when I do that I can tell it's too much by her poops. 
I too am always concerned that I'm underfeeding. I don't want to over feed either. OI!


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

my pup is 4 months and roughly 30 lbs. she is eating 4 cups of fromm LBP a day and is still skinny. I feed 4x a day and that has been great for her. a few times when ive only done 3 feedings she gets loose stools.


----------



## yvo (Jul 1, 2012)

Makes sense about the different dogs...I think Hans should max out at 85lbs, judging by his parents. 

What does everyone mean by his stool? I've noticed he's started eliminating in the morning before breakfast and they're formed but still mushy and then he's been eliminating on our morning walk, about 30 minutes after feeding and that's typically yellow-ish and a lot mushy. He also goes in the evening after dinner and it's back to being formed but soft. Also, he's only been on Authority Grain-free for about 2 weeks (fully, I mixed it in slowly with his old food, which come to find out was garbage!)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

If you are training and using treats, remember to incorporate those treats into his daily food intake.


----------



## yvo (Jul 1, 2012)

Read some of the picky eater thread and added just a tablespoon of some wet Pedigree dog food to his 2 cup dinner. He ate all of it without stopping! Well, I took some pics of him eating. He doesn't look too bad. He kept scooting around his bowl as I tried to get the side shot and his tail was wagging a bit (noticed in another thread someone commented on a low tail in someone's photo as a sign of discontent).

Thanks for all the advice. I'll double check with the vet on Monday too.

I do also give him 1/2 calorie training treats on occasion so maybe that's why he doesn't eat much but I've also noticed it is really only breakfast that he picks at.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/aywmox7pmen5sl2/IMAG0206.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/f3axids1c04zjk0/IMAG0207.jpg


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lealdragon (May 4, 2013)

lyssa62 said:


> so Roxy eats about 2 1/2 cups of blue buffalo large breed puppy food. She's 4 months today and weighs in at #35 lbs.
> !


Is that 2 1/2 cups each time, or 2 1/2 cups total for the whole day, split up into meals?

My female puppy is right at 5 months and was thin when I got her (she was a rescue) and is just now 35#.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think dog food manufactuers over exagerrate the amount to feed because they want you to run out of food so you can buy more.
i fed my pup 3 cups a day. he also had training treats and snacks.


----------



## Scorask (Apr 11, 2013)

My puppy turned 3 months last week and he eats 3 times a day, 1 cup each feeding, plus small milk bones for treats/rewards. He certainly has no issue eating what we give him and most likely would eat more.


----------



## Aliqua (May 16, 2013)

Cooper is 15 weeks and he eats 1 1/2 cups morning and night and a lamb neck for lunch. He's lean but not skinny - it's just his build. 

Ill skip his breakfast if we are training later but what I didn't feed him during training goes into his lunch.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

Lincoln gets 3 cups a day of FROMM LBP and 3/4 cup of Merrick can food as topper for each meals. I lower the kibble a bit on the weekend when we give him lots of training treats


----------

